# Rowntree Park, York



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

well i thought i would treat meself to a weekend in york next yr guess what not one weekend left whats going on ????


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Tude
See other posts about CC bookings
Basically people book all the weekends in advance on the first day the on line booking is open.
then they just cancel the ones they dont want the weekend before.

try rining up a couple of weeks before or ring direct.

Its a subject of much discussion but you aint on your own mate.
Esp York being only 10 mins walk from the town.

Phill


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: rowntree park york*



tude said:


> well i thought i would treat meself to a weekend in york next yr guess what not one weekend left whats going on ????


24 hours after the booking lines open and popular CC site full at weekends......now where have I heard that before? Regular lengthy discussion on the need for a deposit based system should follow:wink:

Mike


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I know there is another topic on this.........maybe someone should email the caravan club the links to the discussion. It's the CC that must Bo losing out on the money when folk don't turn up or cancel.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Briarose said:


> I know there is another topic on this.........maybe someone should email the caravan club the links to the discussion. It's the CC that must Bo losing out on the money when folk don't turn up or cancel.


I think you will find they "don't care"
This problem has gone on for years
Most wardens I have spoken to also hate the system and admit there is always plenty of "no shows"
The problem is, they can't class them as a "no show" until it is closing time of reception, which means its too late to give the slot to anyone else

Alan H


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see here


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I've been trying to get into Baltic Wharf for the last 5 years without any luck.
I usually find a nearby cs/cl. Much cheaper and no 'little Hitlers' to worry you.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> I've been trying to get into Baltic Wharf for the last 5 years without any luck.
> I usually find a nearby cs/cl. Much cheaper and no 'little Hitlers' to worry you.


Got into Baltic Wharf this year no problem, just telephone the site direct. What little hitlers, never come across one on CC sites.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

Got a few days at Rowntree Farm ourselves but mid week in December 2011 for a couple of days R & R, shopping, Xmas lights etc.

You could try this site http://www.manorfarmyork.co.uk/ which is on the bus route into York or a walk if you dont mind walking. Good well run site with excellent facilities.

Think problem with Rowntree Park is its proximity to City centre and that why we want to use it - for meals and pubs in the evening.

Surprising how many sites are a good walk from a pub - is there a book out there that lists sites close to pubs?

The other week we stayed at the Strid and it was miles from anywhere - good job we had taken loads of food (and drink :roll: :roll: ) with us.

Milly


----------



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

Moan, moan moan

I logged on, took less than 5 mins and i 'm also booked in on Baltic Wharf plus made other bookings...Excellent service..very happy.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

jontan said:


> Moan, moan moan
> 
> I logged on, took less than 5 mins and i 'm also booked in on Baltic Wharf plus made other bookings...Excellent service..very happy.


You buying a lottery ticket this week, give us the numbers :lol: :lol:


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

jontan said:


> Moan, moan moan
> 
> I logged on, took less than 5 mins and i 'm also booked in on Baltic Wharf plus made other bookings...Excellent service..very happy.


I agree, great system, you can always get on if you have a bit of leeway and telephone the site direct.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

just had a look at late availability and there are pitches for fri sat and sun this weekend


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I've been on several CC sites lately by ringing sites directly,York,Baltic Wharf and Castleton,all have shown as full on booking web site.
I think if they required a deposite when booking it would help, so people don't just book willy nilly


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just changed a booking for this site on 18th March it should be free round about now if anyone can try and get it it's yours.

Greenie


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: rowntree park york*



tude said:


> well i thought i would treat meself to a weekend in york next yr guess what not one weekend left whats going on ????


I thought you could not book multiple sites for the same weekend as the site will not accept them until you delete your previous bookings.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

You can't I cancelled York first then booked another straight after. It never showed up as available though.


Greenie


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Have just spent 3 days on Rowntree just to let you know it is covered in snow and ice and lethal to walk on. The Wardens inform you on arrival that if you get stuck it is up to you to get unstuck.


----------

